# Obstacle Course Class in upcoming show... what to practice??



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You might have to back through a chute type thing, so that would be something good to practice.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just about anything you can think of might be there. Flags, small jump, ball to push, as MN said, backing between poles, sometimes with a turn, sidepassing over a pole, gate, raincoat to move from one pole to another, keep thinking.....but they are fun!


----------

